# well shot my first 3d today



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

nicely done man, shootin up is a good thing

surprised you hadnt done this 3d thing before


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Good job! You're hooked now!

Jake


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

was it marked 3D?


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

igorts said:


> was it marked 3D?


what boys like me shoot who cant judge yardage and who can drill some 12 

And nope i aint ever done 3d before.
Every one on my target was callin me FITA boy cause that about all Ive ever shot


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Aaron Groce said:


> what boys like me shoot who cant judge yardage and who can drill some 12
> 
> And nope i aint ever done 3d before.
> Every one on my target was callin me FITA boy cause that about all Ive ever shot


still awesome to shoot!!! its definitely addicting and that will not be your last shoot.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats funny aaron, fita boy.. gotta remember that one


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

my first shoot is this saterday


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> my first shoot is this saterday


Good luck to you.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah Good luck Ben!!

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks Jake


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> my first shoot is this saterday


you will definitely have a blast!! take your time with the yardage judging, if you second guess, re study and rethink, dont shoot until you are confident in the yardage.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I cant use my range finder? :mg:


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

More than likely no.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I cant use my range finder? :mg:


It would be too easy if everyone used a rangefinder. They will probably not let you use it.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

depends on the course but more than likely no... don't worry too much, there aren't any super long shots at most little courses and you'll have a good time.

just break it down into 10yd sections and you'll get close


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

weak bro...


----------



## Travis Shaw (Feb 28, 2011)

Dang that is some good shooting for your first time!


----------

